# iMac G5 : port usb ne répond plus sur clavier tout neuf



## silvio54 (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Apres avoir utilisé plusieurs fois le port usb du clavier
celui m'a mis un message disant quelle demandait rop d'nrj

depuis, ce port usb ne répond plus

j'y ai mis la souris et rien du tout

que faire?

merci

silvio


----------



## quetzalk (7 Décembre 2005)

silvio54 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Apres avoir utilisé plusieurs fois le port usb du clavier
> celui m'a mis un message disant quelle demandait rop d'nrj
> ...



avec quel appareil USB as-tu utilisé ce port ?
quel mac, quel OS, etc...?


----------



## silvio54 (7 Décembre 2005)

j'ai un i mac g5 20 pouces tout neuf (isight rev c)
avec la dernière version de tiger
j'avais utilisé le port usb du clavier à plusieurs reprises 
avec une clé usb


tant quelle contenaait 120 Mo, pas de pb
c'est quand je l'ai branchée avec 250 Mo que le message
est apparu
je ne sais pas si ca a un lien

ca peut rendre l'ame un port usb?

silvio


----------



## quetzalk (7 Décembre 2005)

silvio54 a dit:
			
		

> ca peut rendre l'ame un port usb?



Dans l'absolu oui mais enfin c'est pas si fréquent...
As-tu essayé des trucs de base genre :
- tout éteindre, débrancher la prise secteur un moment, débrancher-rebrancher le cable usb clavier, redémarrer
- réparer les autorisations (sait on jamais... ?)
- regarder s'il n'y a pas une saloperie (grosse poussière ?) dans le port
- testé le port avec la souris par ex, un gamepad...?


----------

